

The Robots Are Coming Oh, They’re Here. - wglb
http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/10/19/the-robots-are-coming-oh-theyre-here/

======
sophacles
Interestingly, the generated story read like 90% of the sports stories I have
ever read. As a person who is only mildly interested in sports (I read maybe 1
story per month) I am certainly missing some nuances, but I think this speaks
poorly of sports journalists more than anything else.

I think this tech could be used to great advantage in finance news reporting
as well, which is equally formulaic.

------
anigbrowl
I like it, although sports are obviously a special case given the objective
facts of the scores, players, and so forth, structure that's not present in
other news stories.

As Sophacles says, finance reporting could also be a candidate; so might
legislative development in Congress, since votes and party affiliations are
also factual, and sometimes depressingly similar to sport.

